# Canon MD205e



## wedegnar (Aug 14, 2009)

Hello, I have Canon MD205e, which is very similar to Canon MD205 Canon MD205 Reviews. Couldn't find MD205e specifications, but the thing is the same, they both are MiniDV camcorders.

I wan't to transfer video footage to my pc. Is there anyway I can do that at home with some type of cable? If so, what cable and drivers/software do I need?

Thanks,
Justas.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi wedegnar

Here is the manual for your MD205.


----------

